# NSW: North Head 04/11 - New PB poo eater



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Trophy poo eater Matt, congrats on the pb, and on the 118 points 8)


----------



## Nbh00d (Feb 12, 2012)

Nice report & congrats on your new pb. Just wondering did you launch at Little Manly?


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Good bream Matt. Won't be long till the kingies start.

trev


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Solid bream in anyone's book. Congrats on the new PB!


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Well done Matt - Excellent fish and always great to get a new PB  - well done (esp this week ! ;-) )


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Bertros said:


> Thankfully I hadn't seen or read any reports of Great White Sharks before heading out so my mind was at ease despite the clouded conditions (cheers Dru).


Yeah, no probs. ;-) ah you know some would want to know and I thought... Ah well. Bit late in the year for it too.



Bertros said:


> Outside, the water was no less sloppy than the journey there... Southerly swell, slight Northerly breeze, rebounding cliffs... it was uncomfortable and my...


Quite. Game work actually, the heads washing machine would have been too much for me to fish - from the SIK anyway. Btw I was thinking the water temp was doing well! Spent three hours mostly immersed on Monday and didn't go blue. Not a bad start to the season I thought. I think it shifts a couple of degrees though day by day. Odd.

Cracking PB!


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Great report. Sounds like the puckering in the sloppy wash was worthwhile. I too find it hard to resist the ocean and wash. It's that sub-layer of adrenaline that turns a fishing trip into an adventure.

Nice bream too. I'm surprised it wasn't a blue nose given the size and prevalence of wash.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Bertros said:


> Ado wrote:
> Great report. Sounds like the puckering in the sloppy wash was worthwhile. I too find it hard to resist the ocean and wash. It's that sub-layer of adrenaline that turns a fishing trip into an adventure.
> 
> Nice bream too. I'm surprised it wasn't a blue nose given the size and prevalence of wash.
> ...


It seems that it's common to the larger specimens of both yellowfin and black, particularly if caught from the ocean.


----------

